# Study Visa about to expire and cannot get PCC!



## maplely (May 25, 2015)

Dear everyone,
Thank you in advance for all your help. 

I am a Canadian in South Africa on a study visa, due to expire 30 June 2015. I applied for my first police clearance at the end of February. My university sent it to Pretoria with a bunch of other students. Mine somehow out of the whole parcel, did not make it to Pretoria (or it did but there is no record).

I found out in the middle of April in had not made it (only discovered then the online checking system, university failed to inform me it did not come back). I had a bit of a panic, my university rep was away overseas and not answering emails, so I contacted a private investigator that my South African friend had used to get his PCC so he could apply for a German visa. Private investigator assured me he could get it in 2-3 weeks. 

Well, it's now the end of May and still no police clearance. No record either of it being sent to Pretoria. And I really don't know what to do! I have an appointment with VFS on 25 June, but that is 5 days before my visa expires. I am terrified that my private investigator may not come through by then and I am very afraid to stay beyond my visa end date. I am planning to marry my South African fiance in November, so it is really important to me that I do not get banned.

Does anyone have any advice for me? Should I go back to Canada (home) and apply from there?
Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, if you can afford to perhaps it's best you take matters into your own hands. Esp with the time constraints. Rather than risk the alternative?


----------



## maplely (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. 

I had a feeling this was probably the best case. It will be a bit of a stretch financially so I was hoping there maybe was some way around it I hadn't found. But yes, getting banned or risking it is not an option for me so I think better safe than sorry.

It's just so frustrating...but I guess that's just how this process goes. Thanks again for your advice, really appreciate it.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Not sure if DocAssist can help with police clearance but maybe check it out. They are often able to get documents fast tracked by months.


----------



## maplely (May 25, 2015)

Cool, I will look into them. I'm going to try my best this week to see if I can't work something out before I book flights. At the very least I will likely need help getting my unabridged marriage certificate down the line so I can also look into them.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Not sure if you realise but you have to apply 60 days before your visa expires for a renewal? VFS most likely won't accept your application. I would confirm with them ASAP, if you overstay your visa you risk being banned for up to 5 years from returning to South Africa. If you don't want to get banned it would be in your best interests to return to Canada before your visa expires.


----------



## maplely (May 25, 2015)

Yes, I do realise that. I figured any chance of applying now would be too late even if I had my police clearance. I'll be leaving at the end of June before my visa expires. I haven't had much luck with VFS so it seems leaving the country will be what I have to do. Really crappy but I guess that's life. Was just hoping maybe somebody knew a way to stay legally due to document wait times.


----------



## DB05 (Mar 31, 2015)

It might be worth going directly in person to the Police clearance center in Pretoria if possible. 
If they don't have your document you can at least apply again in person (take a full set of fingerprints with obtained from your local police station). It is supposed to take 3 weeks turn around and you go and collect it there yourself (or your fiance can collect it on your behalf if you have already had to leave). That way you won't still be waiting for it when you start your application from Canada.


----------



## maplely (May 25, 2015)

Oh I did not know I could do this. Crap, I couriered my 3rd attempt this morning. Okay, I'll check the waybill and decide if I need a 4th one. Thanks for the tip; super helpful.

With my luck 6 months from now suddenly all 3/4 will appear and then I'll have a bunch of extras.


----------



## DB05 (Mar 31, 2015)

No worries . Hope all gets sorted for you quickly. Good luck with the wedding!


----------

